# Mask giveaway



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello again guys. I did a Winter Warlock build this go around but this time, I am going to give this mask away to some lucky subscriber. I plan to do a random drawing once I hit 1k subscribers.
Thank you for checking it out!


----------

